# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG تحديثات :  ORT JTAG - Samsung GT-S5560i Repair Dead Boot

## 4gsmmaroc

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [26 JAN 2012]   De******ion :   *Samsung GT-S5560i Repair Dead Boot*  Released Notes:   Samsung GT-S5560i JTAG PinoutsSamsung GT-S5560i Repair File  *What's News in the Forum :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] [ *Not a Fake list* ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT Team News and Blog  :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## khaledrepa

متابعة جيدة
نرجو ان يكون هذا التحديث
يحل مشكل وقوف s5560iعلى شاشة الترحيب بعد الريبير بوت
لان جميع بوكسات الجيتاغ عجزت عن حل هذا المشكل.

----------


## ali82

gooood

----------

